# 95 maxima audio problem



## BigC19 (Nov 22, 2013)

I decided to cjange my stock stereo to a jvc stereo because the syock one was acting up and you couldnt hear anything I just changed my stock radio to a jvc stereo. I bought the new wire harness and did the wiring but when I turned it on none of my speakers worked still. I took the speaker off and wired it dirrectly to see if it was the speakers. But sound came out of ut like it should. So I hook it up again to the door and it didn't work??? What could it be? A fuse?... 
P.S I did check if it was on mute but it wasn't

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

